# Application status check - paper based application



## Sirj (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Everybody,
I have lodged paper based application. Can I view my application status online like those who have applied online and have Transaction Reference Number.
Please let me know if I can view my application status online given that I have lodged paper based application.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sirj said:


> Hello Everybody,
> I have lodged paper based application. Can I view my application status online like those who have applied online and have Transaction Reference Number.
> Please let me know if I can view my application status online given that I have lodged paper based application.


No, you cannot.


----------

